# Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen



## Springmaus (4. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Beet neu gestallten!  An der Gibelseite von unserem Haus!

Problem Morgensonne den Rest des Tages Schatten !!!

Ich möchte dort einen Busch oder ähnliches Pflanzen sollte min 1,5 n hoch werden !!!

Der soll natürlich viel und lange Blühen !!!!!!!

Gibt es so etwas !!!


----------



## axel (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hi Maus

Ich hab da was für den Frühling unter diesen Bedingungen .
Die Forsythie 

lg
axel


----------



## Nikolai (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo Springmaus,
ich habe eine Kletterhortensie (genauen Namen kenn ich nicht), die hat den ganzen Tag Schatten und gedeiht prächtig. Ihre großen weißen Blütenstände bleiben einen Sommer lang sehr schön.

mfG Nikolai


----------



## Dodi (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo Springmaus,

wie wäre es mit ein bis zwei Kamelien?
Brauchen allerdings einige Jahre, bis sie die gewünschte Größe erreicht haben.
Sie sind __ immergrün und blühen ausgepflanzt schon einige Wochen.

Hier noch ein Bild von mehreren __ Kamelien aus unserem Garten.
Sie stehen geschützt an einer Hauswand und im Osten, d. h. sie bekommen auch bei uns nur morgens Sonne. 

 

Hier noch eine Bezugsquelle und hier Wissenswertes. 
Wichtig ist zu wissen, um welche Kamelie es sich handelt, um eine gewisse Winterhärte zu gewährleisten. Meistens bekommt man im Blumenhandel Kamelien, die lediglich den Zusatz "japonica" tragen und kann so die Winterhärte nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo Springmaus,

wie groß ist denn die Fläche, die Du zur Verfügung hast?
Vielleicht lassen sich ja 2 Büsche miteinander kombinieren, die dann zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten blühen. z.B. __ Bauernjasmin und eine Buschrose oder __ Hibiskus mit Prachtspiere. Da gibt es unendlich viele Möglichkeiten. Wie gesagt, ist natürlich vom Platz abhängig.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

__ Hibiskus/__ Eibisch ist da bestens gegeignet ich mag am liebsten
den lila blühenden, oder den weißen mit rotem Auge.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Springmaus (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo,


jetzt bin ich aber richtig iritiert 

ich find den __ Hibiskus total klasse doch ich denk der braucht volle Sonne 

ich mach morgen eine Bild von dem Blumenbeet


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Schau mal nach Straucheibisch (Hibiscus syriacus).
Hier z.B:
http://www.gartendatenbank.de/wiki/hibiscus-syriacus
Bei mir hat der nur Morgensonne, blüht auch Nachts
und das unheimlich lange. Dem lilanen hatt der heutige
Regen seine letzten Blüten genommen, er hat aber noch
Knospen die bei erneutem sonnigem Herbstwetter evtl.
noch öffnen.

Er mag gern einen "schattigen Fuß", ich hab Ihn mit 
groben Steinen umlegt, Du kannst aber auch mulchen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo Springmaus,

mein __ Hibiskus steht im Innenhof, wenig Sonne, viel Schatten, im Blumenkübel und hat traumhaft geblüht.


----------



## jolantha (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo, Maus
bei mir an der Nordseite (nie Sonne ) wachsen __ Hortensien sehr gut, sind schön buschig, aber nicht zu hoch


----------



## Christine (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hi! 

oder etwas ganz anderes: __ Rhododendron!

Gibt es in zahlreichen Größen und Farben und hat in der Regel den Vorteil, __ immergrün zu sein - also nix mit kahlen Ästen im Winter. Falls der Boden nicht passt - es gibt inzwischen sogar kalktolerante Sorten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

hallo springmaus 

ich weiss ja nicht, wie hart bei euch die winter sind, aber bei mir hier haben selbst die winterharten und "ach so robusten" __ gartenhibiskus - genau wie andere "winterharte" malvenarten - keinerlei chance, den winter zu überleben. :shock da ich die auch sehr gerne mag, hab ich es mit 5 oder 6 pflanzen probiert, aber inzwischen aufgegeben. 

neben den schon erwähnten __ hortensien sind __ rhododendron, __ blutjohannisbeere, __ mahonie, __ seidelbast oder __ kornelkirsche für schattige standorte geeignet.

zwar kein strauch, aber eine "strauchgroß werdende staude" und daher bestimmt einen blick wert, ist der waldgeißbart.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche eure Hilfe oder Ideen*

Hallo,
würde auch zur __ Blutjohannisbeere tendieren.

lg ramu


----------

